
Free drum-only backing tracks, sorted by genre and tempo - TwoYears
http://www.smarthobbymusician.com/over-300-drum-tracks/
======
Mizza
Using this incredibly rare opportunity to plug my dad's 90's-tastic website:
[http://bluesblast.com](http://bluesblast.com) \- full backing tracks for
blues guitarists.

~~~
blackguardx
That is amazing.

Archive.org has a history of it going back to 2002.
[https://web.archive.org/web/20020116171531/http://www.bluesb...](https://web.archive.org/web/20020116171531/http://www.bluesblast.com/)

I like the original background better.

------
dharma1
If you want something better, recorded by great drummers in great analog
studios, try [https://drumdrops.com/](https://drumdrops.com/). It's not free
though.

------
hellofunk
These are all links to Youtube videos, nothing more. If you want to actually
download music files, you must sign up first.

~~~
a3n
YouTube Video and Audio Downloader [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/youtube-video...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/youtube-video-and-audio-dow/?src=api)

------
PabloOsinaga
Something similar: [http://bandhub.com](http://bandhub.com) \- there are more
than 100,000 multitrack collabs (containing virtually all recorded music),
where you can isolate (or mute) drums or any other instrument.

------
spencore
I want the exact opposite of this. No drums, but everything else!

~~~
tetraodonpuffer
not free, but have you tried [http://www.jammit.com/](http://www.jammit.com/)
?

~~~
spencore
certainly looks interesting, thanks

------
ishigami
Since these tracks are here, does anyone fancy recording solos over these
time-keepers and upload them here for fun?

------
quadrangle
This is mediocre. It's not nice sounding, just sounds like a MIDI drum machine
with mediocre sounds and mediocre beats.

Does anyone know of good freely-licensed (CC0, CC BY, or CC BY-SA) MIDI drum
beat collections? That would be much more valuable, and everyone could just
open them in Hydrogen drum machine and use them with all free software. That
would be worthwhile.

A set of YouTube videos of crappy drum machine things is not great at all.

~~~
daeken
You're being really harsh on this site. It's just a collection of drum loops
from Youtube, which vary greatly in quality. For instance, this one is
actually analog drums played by a pretty decent drummer.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ulV4KTNIbU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ulV4KTNIbU)

~~~
quadrangle
"Mediocre" is not an extremely harsh thing to say. And drum loops on YouTube
is a lousy way to have drum loops. They should be available in MIDI if they're
just MIDI stuff, and should be downloadable. Taking MIDI and rendering it to
YouTube where playback and tempo are particularly fixed… c'mon. I assume the
point of YouTube is a mix of being able to show ads (not sure, I block ads) or
just be there because it's popular.

Honestly, I'm trying to be critical not just of the site but of the idea that
Hacker News folks think this is notable. I don't know how to express that
distinctly, given that much of the points are the same for both critiques.

------
dwiel
I've been trying to find a simple dataset of music to experiment with and this
is perfect. Thanks!

------
TwoYears
happy practicing

------
k-mcgrady
Why is this on HackerNews? I understand the policy for what's acceptable is
pretty broad but what relevance does a list of Youtube videos of drum tracks
have? I'm assuming I'm missing something as there are quite a few upvotes.

~~~
hellofunk
This is a rare case of me seconding your question. I'm stumped also.

~~~
k-mcgrady
Yeah I'm not usually the guy to ask about relevance to HN but I really am
stumped on this one too.

